
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Time - dsr_
http://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9005684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9005684)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8970178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8970178)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8961519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8961519)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4476211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4476211)

